# l'orage a tué mon g4 !



## BalBasBow (24 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde

Les orages de jeudi ont flingué ma télé, ma chaine hifi et mon power mac g4 quicksilver!
Je ne sais pas quoi faire vraiment il ne s'allume pas du tout...
En plus, il est plus du tout sous garantie et je ne peux pas savoir si l'écran a aussi été touché : c'est un studio display avec le connecteur adc qui marche donc de manière totalement dépendante de la tour

J'ai regardé avant de poster en tapant "orage" et j'ai vu un ou 2 messages sur le sujet mais pour un emac sous garantie...

Est ce que quelqu'un peut me donner des conseils pour savoir qu'est ce qui a grillé (un ami m'a parlé du bloc d'alimentation... moi j'ai peur pour mon disque dur!) comment savoir si mon écran est mort et ou est ce qu'il est le plus rapide et moins cher d'acheter des composants à remplacer (a moins que je doive passer vraiment par un réparateur..)

Ce sera vraiment sympa de votre part parceque là j'ai envie de pleurer !


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2005)

Tu es sûr que la prise de courant est OK? 
Avec un peu de chance, les fusibles de ton installation électrique ont sauté et il n'y a plus de courant dans la prise....

Sinon tu peux aussi appeler ton assurance pour voir si les dégats liés à une surtension électrique sont couverts.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

quel type de G4 ??? y a des articles sur macbidouille pour le changement d'alimentation si c'est ça le problème


----------



## BalBasBow (24 Juin 2005)

non j'ai testé sur des prises qui sont ok (tous mes appareils chez moi ne sont pas morts)
au passage, la prise sur laquelle était branché le g4 était une prise spéciale justement pour prévenir ce genre de risque : snif! quelle arnaque!
je suis en train de voir pour l'assurance mais j'ai peur qu'un g4 de 4 ans ne vaut plus rien


----------



## BalBasBow (24 Juin 2005)

c'est un power mac g4 quicksilver 733mhz cdrw


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juin 2005)

Sinon parfois le reset du PMU permet à des machines mal éteintes ou victimes de pannes de courant ou de décharges électriques (pas toujours) de redémarrer.

Le PMU : tout débrancher, absolument tout. Puis, ouvrir la machine et puis localiser le Power Management Unit qui se trouve près de la pile et appuyer sur le bouton 3 secondes en touchant au préalable une partie métalleuse de la machine pour se décharger de l'électricité statique


----------



## mak2 (26 Juin 2005)

J'ai déjà eu des appareils grillés lors d'orages violents  
Il faut voir si ton G4 sent le circuit grillé. Tous les appareils qui ont grillé chez moi (lecteur DVD, magnétoscope, radio, reveil,ecran CRT etc...) sentaient le circuit brulé.
Il est possible que ce soit le bloc d'alimentation. 
Faudrait que tu portes ton Mac chez un spécialiste et les assurances, normalement couvrent les dégâts causés par la foudre...   

J'habites à la campagne et je suis équipé d'une prise avec un différentiel en cas de foudre ça disjoncte; j'ai aussi un onduleur. Mais tout ça ne protège pas d'un gros coup de foudre sur la ligne, donc par sécurité, lorsque j'entends l'orage qui s'approche j'éteins tout et je débranche tout ! Même le cable antenne TV!  

Courage et Bonne chance


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2005)

pareil, campagnard comme je le fus, je débranche tout même à Paris... sauf les ordis du travail qui fonctionnent sous XP ou 2000 par pur sadisme. Je connais un posteur ici ayant eu deux HDs grillés par les groupes éléctrogènes de son paysan de voisin alors qu'ils étaient derrière un parafoudre et un onduleur...


----------



## Balooners (26 Juin 2005)

Bon, içl est vrai que je n'ai pas particulièrement de solutions, mais il y a toujours la prévention pour les autres. 

La meilleurs solution pour cette protection sont les solutions de chez Mge Ups qui sont bien compatible Mac OS X.

Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir.

Sinon as tu vérifié ton panneau électrique ? Regarde bien s'il n'y a pas de fusibles grillés on ne sais jamais. Si tu branches le matos dans une autre salle cel ne fonctionne toujours pas ?


----------



## Webmr (26 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, içl est vrai que je n'ai pas particulièrement de solutions, mais il y a toujours la prévention pour les autres.
> 
> La meilleurs solution pour cette protection sont les solutions de chez Mge Ups qui sont bien compatible Mac OS X.
> 
> ...


Il a déjà dit qu'il a essayé  
Sinon l'assurance ne rembourse pas les frais de réparation ?


----------



## Mulholland Max (27 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pareil, campagnard comme je le fus, je débranche tout même à Paris... sauf les ordis du travail qui fonctionnent sous XP ou 2000 par pur sadisme. Je connais un posteur ici ayant eu deux HDs grillés par les groupes éléctrogènes de son paysan de voisin alors qu'ils étaient derrière un parafoudre et un onduleur...


Campagnard comme je le suis toujours, j'ai également pour habitude d'éteindre absolument tout ce qui est informatique dès qu'un orage arrive.
Sinon, si ca peut te rassurer, c'est souvent le boitier d'alimentation qui prend tout. Les disques durs peuvent être touchés, mais c'est finalement assez rare...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Juin 2005)

c'est aléatoire , les dégats provoqués par la foudre sont impossible à évaluer sans un examen précis de tout les composants un à un , ce qui oblige au démontage de la machine : par exemple sur une UC on peut trouver une seule des deux barettes mémoires grillée! puis le DD mais pas la carte mère ? ou l'inverse et souvent les lecteurs CD-Rom DVD n'ont rien ...
J'ai eu plusieurs machines foudroyées entre les mains et rien n'est évident ,par contre avec une bonne vue on peut voir(parfois) les éléments electroniques qui ont fondus.
L'alim est grillée à coup sur dans la majorité des cas.
Bon démontage et bon courage, avec deux bécanes H.S et un peu de chance on peut arriver à un remonter une + achat des éléments grillés.
P J-J


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juin 2005)

J'ai eu une fois un problème avec EDF : ils ont envoyé 2 fois le courant normal dans les prises. Ils m'ont fusillé le four, le réveil et l'ordi.
Pour le pc, seul le bloc d'alimentation avait fondu. Tout le reste impec.
Avec un peu de bol, t'auras que ça à changer...
Bonne chance.


----------



## BalBasBow (27 Juin 2005)

mak2 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà eu des appareils grillés lors d'orages violents
> Il faut voir si ton G4 sent le circuit grillé. Tous les appareils qui ont grillé chez moi (lecteur DVD, magnétoscope, radio, reveil,ecran CRT etc...) sentaient le circuit brulé.
> Il est possible que ce soit le bloc d'alimentation.
> Faudrait que tu portes ton Mac chez un spécialiste et les assurances, normalement couvrent les dégâts causés par la foudre...
> ...


 
Rebonjour et merci pour toutes ces réponses!
En effet, j'ai ouvert le g4 et ca sent vraiment le grillé au niveau du bloc d'alimentation (ou alors c'est psychologique...!)
Je vais essayer le truc du PMU j'avais déjà regardé la pile mais ca a pas marché et j'ai pas vu qu'il y avait un bouton a coté...a suivre!
L'assurance couvre mais attend d'abord un devis : je vais l'amener chez un revendeur mac (gincko a paris c'est bien non?) qui doit me dire ce qui marche et ce qui marche pas
L'assurance veut en effet voir d'abord le cout de la réparation et le comparer à la valeur de l'ordinateur 
pour la prise, c'est bon de savoir que l'électricien avait installé une prise spéciale sensée etre parafoudre : ca ne sert à rien donc
je vous tiens au courant et j'ai abandonné l'idée de me jeter par la fenêtre !
snif : toute ma vie dans cet ordinateur !


----------



## Jeunette (27 Juin 2005)

Ici quand il fait orage la consigne du patron est non seulement d'éteindre tout mais de débrancher surtout la prise sur lequel les equipements sont reliés. 9a ne refera pas marcher ton G4 mais c'est bon à savoir. A la maison je fais de même


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2005)

BalBasBow a dit:
			
		

> ...
> je vous tiens au courant et j'ai abandonné l'idée de me jeter par la fenêtre !
> ...


 
Il faut comprendre que tu n'envisages pas de passer à Windows, c'est bien ça?


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2005)

Jeunette a dit:
			
		

> Ici quand il fait orage la consigne du patron est non seulement d'éteindre tout mais de débrancher surtout la prise sur lequel les equipements sont reliés. 9a ne refera pas marcher ton G4 mais c'est bon à savoir. A la maison je fais de même


 
Même chose chez moi... sans oublier la prise téléphonique et éventuellement le cable d'antenne télé si il y a un tuner télé


----------



## BalBasBow (27 Juin 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Il faut comprendre que tu n'envisages pas de passer à Windows, c'est bien ça?


 
lol Non mais ca va pas???!!
jamais de la vie ! 
je suis apple depuis mon premier ordinateur (j'avais 14 ans) : c'était un performa 400 

je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais fait de réparation de ma vie sur aucun de mes mac et j'en ai eu : performa 400, 5200, imac (le tout premier !!), powerbook g4 et powermac g4 (snif !)
c'est peut etre aussi que je n'ai jamais "bidouillé" mes ordis
bref, il n'y a que la foudre pour venir à bout du mac !!!


----------



## JPTK (27 Juin 2005)

Désolé...  :rose:  :love:


----------



## BalBasBow (27 Juin 2005)

je pleure snif!


----------



## JPTK (27 Juin 2005)

Mais nan !  :love: Puis de toute façon, si c'est juste l'alim, je crois que tu peux en commander sur un site aux States, puis sinon les discs durs sont probablement intacts, alors ta vie est toujours dedans  


ps : et puis je compatis totalement, je fais juste des blagues


----------



## madlen (27 Juin 2005)

Quel drôle de periode, ma soeur à eu la PS2 et une radio grillée du a une sur tension dans son apartement... L'armée s'amuserait elle dans nos cable?!...
l'assurance va payer les dégats, c'est le pricipale...

Bonne chance à toi


----------



## Balooners (27 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> l'assurance va payer les dégats, c'est le pricipale...
> 
> Bonne chance à toi



Oui mais à hauteur de la valeur vénale de la machine


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Juin 2005)

ouai C dur ,
en plus d'etre bardé de prises pare foudre,je prends quand meme la précaution de tout débrancher,je pars tranquille comme ca...
ca tue l'orage ,quand meme


----------



## Webmr (29 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai C dur ,
> en plus d'etre bardé de prises pare foudre,je prends quand meme la précaution de tout débrancher,je pars tranquille comme ca...
> ca tue l'orage ,quand meme


Moi je débranche rien ni rien j'étais même en train d'utiliser mon PowerMac au moment de l'orage et j'ai jamais eu aucun problème ! Enfin pour le moment et pourvu que ça dure


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juin 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je débranche rien ni rien j'étais même en train d'utiliser mon PowerMac au moment de l'orage et j'ai jamais eu aucun problème ! Enfin pour le moment et pourvu que ça dure



méfie toi ,il y a 15 ans ,en voulant suivre téléfoot pendant un orage,j'ai claqué une télé...
ca fait mal....
c'est depuis la que je débranche tout 
une fois que ca t'arrive ,tu feras pareil


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> méfie toi ,il y a 15 ans ,en voulant suivre téléfoot pendant un orage,j'ai claqué une télé...




Ca aussi ça pourrait être la phrase du jour !!!!!!!!!! J'ADORE !  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca aussi ça pourrait être la phrase du jour !!!!!!!!!! J'ADORE !  :love:



si ,si !je me rappelle mem pkoi:
CT Asanovic,un Zidane Croate de l'époque ,qui jouait au FC Metz...
il avait ce jour la marqué un corner rentrant !!
C assez rare ,et je voulais revoir l'exploit dans téléfoot,mais ya eu l'orage...


----------



## Webmr (30 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> si ,si !je me rappelle mem pkoi:
> CT Asanovic,un Zidane Croate de l'époque ,qui jouait au FC Metz...
> il avait ce jour la marqué un corner rentrant !!
> C assez rare ,et je voulais revoir l'exploit dans téléfoot,mais ya eu l'orage...


Et tu as réussi a visualiser l'exploit avant que l'orage ne t'en empêche ?


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2005)

Sidney a dit:
			
		

> méfie toi ,il y a 15 ans ,en voulant suivre téléfoot pendant un orage,j'ai claqué une télé...




Mais ? Mais... ? C'est l'orage ou télé-foot qui a claqué la télé ???  (bis) :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Juin 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as réussi a visualiser l'exploit avant que l'orage ne t'en empêche ?



que de questions !
oui j'avais eu le temps de voir l'exploit

C bien l'orage qui a tué la TV lol


----------



## Balooners (30 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Désolé...  :rose:  :love:




Change ton Pseudo par Omar


----------

